# Titleist  909 D2 Driver



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that I have road tested this for a couple of weeks I thought that I would post a review.

Firstly let me say that the new 909 D2 is a thing of beauty, in my opinion its the Jennifer Lopez of the driver world, looking down on the D2 it just ticks all the right boxes in my opinion.

The head shape is lovely and the nice candy red Matrix Ozik shaft sets the club off beautifully! Very shallow, I know .

Anyway, onto the road test. The first thing that I noticed after experimenting for a while is that I need to Tee the ball lower than I previously had too with my 12 degree Ping Rapture driver. The ball flight is a lower trajectory as well, which is not really a bad thing for me. However considering that the Titleist driver is 10.5 degrees I would expect a lower ball flight plus the D2 offers a mid trajectory.

When you catch the Titleist make no mistake the ball absolutely flies, however in my opinion its not as forgiving as my previous Rapture or a Callaway. An off centre hit with the Titleist does not go anywhere nearly as well as an off centre hit with other clubs. 

I am sticking with the 909 D2 for just now however I'm not 100% convinced at present whether this club is for me. If its not then its an expensive mistake. I was custom fitted and can really have no complaints but in the cold light of day out on the course where it matters I am very much still to be convinced.

I love the cosmetics of the club and when I rip the ball it certainly does what it says on the tin. 

Jury's out!


----------



## Macster (Apr 8, 2009)

I too was fitted for the D2, courtesy of GM.

Agree, its a thing of beauty, and I simply love the look and sit of it at address.
Mind you, I always did too with my G5 Ping, which still is with me just in case.

However, I have to say that so far, the D2 has put me into places off the tee that I simply havent been before, and with that being so early in the 'season', things can only get better I would have thought.
I arent very consistent at the mo', particularly with a Driver in my hand, which is possibly as a result of a problematic left knee which I am possibly subconciously collapsing on as I swing hard with a Driver, but I am under no illusions that the D2 is a very very effective stick, and when I do connect well, it goes a mile.  (For me, thats 270-300yds, as of now)

Everyone that has been around with me has also commented what a penetrating ball flight it produces, and particularly nice sound it makes too, and I can see why Titleist Drivers are generally very well regarded.

Persevere Craw, I think once you have grown into it a bit, it could well reward ?


----------



## JLuck (May 13, 2009)

Now that I have road tested this for a couple of weeks I thought that I would post a review.

Firstly let me say that the new 909 D2 is a thing of beauty, in my opinion its the Jennifer Lopez of the driver world, looking down on the D2 it just ticks all the right boxes in my opinion.

The head shape is lovely and the nice candy red Matrix Ozik shaft sets the club off beautifully! Very shallow, I know .

Anyway, onto the road test. The first thing that I noticed after experimenting for a while is that I need to Tee the ball lower than I previously had too with my 12 degree Ping Rapture driver. The ball flight is a lower trajectory as well, which is not really a bad thing for me. However considering that the Titleist driver is 10.5 degrees I would expect a lower ball flight plus the D2 offers a mid trajectory.

When you catch the Titleist make no mistake the ball absolutely flies, however in my opinion its not as forgiving as my previous Rapture or a Callaway. An off centre hit with the Titleist does not go anywhere nearly as well as an off centre hit with other clubs. 

I am sticking with the 909 D2 for just now however I'm not 100% convinced at present whether this club is for me. If its not then its an expensive mistake. I was custom fitted and can really have no complaints but in the cold light of day out on the course where it matters I am very much still to be convinced.

I love the cosmetics of the club and when I rip the ball it certainly does what it says on the tin. 

Jury's out!
		
Click to expand...

 to the jennifer lopez bit: so its a driver with a larg backside lol


----------



## Cernunnos (May 15, 2009)

The JLo version by that translation of the description would be the 909comp... rofl 

The D2 is rounded, but certainly doesn't have a big behind, so the analogy is probably a little inacurate if used with your translation...

If we are going to continue the somewhat chauvenistic theme, then I'd say the the 909D2 is perhaps closser to Jeri Ryan


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 15, 2009)

well my D2 arrived today from clubhouse golf. tried it out in the shop and was amzed with it, so light but still controlable. it now looks even better and the quality of swing with it from me is now great


----------

